# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Atlántica >  Una treintena de estaciones a lo largo del Umia medirán su contaminación

## Embalses

Una treintena de estaciones a lo largo del Umia medirán su contaminación Los sensores establecerán el grado de factores químicos y fecales presentes en los vertidos al cauce del río 

El agua, los sedimentos y las márgenes del río Umia serán analizados de forma exhaustiva a lo largo del próximo mes. Un estudio determinará los niveles de contaminación química y por vertidos de aguas fecales que soporta el cauce. Cerca de una treintena de estaciones de muestras se repartirán a lo largo del Umia para hacer las mediciones. Serán 14 en el curso fluvial principal, 4 en el tramo antes del embalse y 5 después. Otras tres buscarán agentes contaminantes en el entorno fluvial a su paso por Caldas. Se trata del primer estudio total que adjudica la Diputación de Pontevedra después del desastre de Brenntag, que contaminó el cauce del río tras el incendio y explosión de la planta química de Caldas en el 2006. Ahora será la Estación de Hidroloxía Encoro do Con, de Vilagarcía, la que se encargará de revisar todos los indicadores. En su último trabajo, en el 2006, previo al vertido químico, se detectaron 175 vertidos ilegales, de los cuales 97 se localizaron en Caldas, 29 en Ribadumia, 19 en Vilanova y 15 en Cambados. Pese al elevado número de vertidos, solo tres de los detectados hace tres años eran de carácter desconocido. Quince eran de origen natural. Pero del resto, 117 eran urbanos, 28 industriales y 12 de carácter mixto. Ahora se trata de determinar si la situación ha mejorado. Para ello se harán análisis fisicoquímicos para evaluar los índices de oxígeno, turbidez, amonio, nitritos y nitratos. El estado de los sedimentos se testará mediante análisis de granulometría, mientras que el análisis microbiológico determinará las bacterias indicadoras de contaminación fecal. En el agua del embalse, afectada de forma periódica por el alga microcystis pasará por controles de cianobacterias para determinar la presencia de microcistina. La salud del agua será solo una parte del estudio. El estado de la fauna será la otra. La Estación de O Con tomará muestras para establecer las características de la población de peces con presencia en el río Umia, tanto de los ejemplares, como de toda la cadena trófica, la que forma todo su proceso alimenticio. Un inventario tratará de determinar además el tipo de poblaciones y las especies de peces con presencia en el río para establecer si algunas han desaparecido o si otras se han recuperado desde el último análisis .

----------

